# Leather Fragrance Duplicate



## lsg (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone come up with a essential oil combination to duplicate leather fragrance?  If so please share.  I have a lot of essential oils and hate to invest in leather fragrance oil if I can come up with an e.o. combination to duplicate leather.  I have searched the Internet and have come up with zero.


----------



## heartsong (Mar 14, 2009)

*x*

i would like to know, also.  i found a great leather f/o from www.soapsupplies.net.  it's one of the best i've found.  i just made a batch and blended with lavender, and it smells sooo good!


----------

